

Why You Won’t Be the Person You Expect to Be - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/04/science/study-in-science-shows-end-of-history-illusion.html

======
EvanKelly
This phenomenon has been consistently thrown at me by my parents as a good
reason not to get tattoos.

As someone who currently likes the aesthetic of tattoos, I've been trying to
follow my '5 year rule' for a tattoo, which means I must consistently want
said tattoo for five years before getting it inked on my body. So far, I don't
have any tattoos.

One of my friends puts his reasoning for getting tattoos a little differently:
"I want these to be a big middle-finger from young, cool Danny to older,
conservative Danny"

It is very hard to think about not liking something that I currently like,
whether it be food, music, or activities.

